# Told to read rules



## Married47 (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't understand. I received a reply to my post and the responder told me to "look up the 180 and follow it to a tee." I could not figure out how to ask him about what that was except to do a PM. Next thing I receive a message that I need to read the rules. I read them before I registered. I read them again. Still don't understand.


----------

